# Unwell adult wood pigeon



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello,

I’m posting about an adult(?) wood pigeon that has been wandering around our garden for the past 3 days. It doesn’t look visibly injured but when you approach within a couple of feet of the bird, it waddles quickly away rather than flying. It is always on the ground, either the lawn or undergrowth.

It appears uncoordinated. It can flap its wings to hop up onto a log or branch, and I’ve seen it fly a few feet but that was only when I followed it to somewhere that it couldn’t walk away from me. It stumbles a lot, esp. after using its wings (to hop or fly).

I was also able to get within 2 feet of it whilst it was resting low down in a tree last night. It opened its eyes, saw me, then closed its eyes again, unflinching. I have also found some grey feathers on our lawn. We put some bird seed out yesterday but none has been eaten.

I wonder if it might be sick or malnourished, and would really appreciate any advice on what to do! I've attached some pics I hope may help. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Just to add*

I forgot to say, I'm in the UK so wood pigeons are normal round here


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have heard from people here that there is a helpful UK rescue
https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm
Thank youfor caring about the bird. He is lovely.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you! I will check it out


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If a cat got hold of him (all those feathers lying around) he will need antibiotics. Betamox (amoxycillin) is perfect, but I think you need a prescription for that in your country.

Can you try and catch him and check for any cuts and wounds. You can also check deep down inside his throat for any yellowish growths that might indicate canker. This disease is also easy to treat with metronidazole.

If you are on Facebook, you can join "Pigeon Angels", plenty of members in your country that might be able to help.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Update*

Hi, 

Thanks for that. I would carry out your advice, however, the pigeon is no longer in our garden. He managed to fly several metres to our fence last night, where he must have slept because this morning, I discovered him there. When I went over to check up on him this time, he flew off (over the fence) as soon as I got close. I’m not sure if this indicates an improved condition? He hadn’t been so lively before! If he does return, do you advise getting hold of him still? 

Thanks


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Important Update*

The pigeon has since returned and it looked very dishevelled, possibly worse than yesterday so I got a hold of him and gave him a physical examination.

He was shedding a lot of feathers even though I was trying to be gentle, so I couldn't examine him all that thoroughly. But I did have as best a look as I could, and my limited examination showed: 
- No canker in throat (definitely)
- No visible wounds
- Wings in tact (not obviously broken/damaged) *Unsure about feathers, it's hard to tell since they keep coming out
- No fly strike/maggots/maggot-eggs on rear that I could see
- No ticks on head/neck

However, he had a lot of hardened droppings all around and over his vent. As per advice on the site cwebster mentioned, I gently cleaned the area with slightly-salted warm water. But there was rather a lot and it was attached to the feathers. Should I attempt to remove all of it, even if it risks substantial feather loss? 

I've got the pigeon in a secure box on a heat pad currently (as per the website's advice), with water available. I'm not really sure what's the best course of action as it's hard to examine him thoroughly due to so many feathers coming out. I'm worried it'll damage him to lose so many! 

Any further advice would be greatly appreciated, as I'm a little lost.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, try and remove all of the droppings, if everything is hardened around the vent, then he might be unable to produce more droppings. Losing a few feathers will not harm him. 

Also leave a small dish of birdseed with him.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Okay, I've cleared the vent and cleaned the surrounding area as best I can. Also double-checked for fly strike and it does look clear, and I've given the bird some seed. He has also toileted, which I think looks normal. 

Do you think the clogged vent in itself was the problem? Or does it indicate some other condition?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of his droppings now? Is he eating seeds, drinking water? A healthy dropping will resemble a large raisin with a white dot on top.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Warning: Images of droppings*

Okay, his droppings yesterday certainly didn't look like you've described and even today's are messy (and there's rather a lot of them, possibly the result of being unable to toilet before). I'll attach a couple of pictures. 

He's not eating or drinking (or moving) much so that's a cause for concern, although it was night-time here, if that makes any difference?

PS: One of the pics shows some seed on the droppings but that's just because it rolled over there, not from the droppings itself


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The droppings does not look too bad At least he is not producing starvation droppings, which will be bright green and small. You can put some apple cider vinegar in his drinking water. Add 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. This will help with digestion and restore good gut bacteria. 

Leave him in a quiet room without disturbing him. He might start eating and drinking. You might not see him eating, but if the droppings stay brown, then he is. Give him a couple of days rest and time to regain his strength.

If he is not eating, then something else might be wrong. Keep us updated.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Okay, I will follow your advice and keep you posted if anything develops. 

Thank you for all your help, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Some sad news: the pigeon passed away last night. He'd eaten and drunk and had normal droppings but I found him this morning, deceased. 

Thanks for all your help, I like to think he was in a better situation than if he'd been left out to fend for himself.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Thanks for being there for him when he needed help. xx


----------

